# St Joe Bay Scallops



## scallopman

Been on the Bay for 4 of the last five days. It has been tough. Not many to be had and the ones we found we had to get vertical. Have hit most of the general areas where I have found them over the last 10 years or so and after making multiple anchor pulls finally got on them SW of Blacks in 5-7 ft of water. Smaller sized and clean exteriors which tells me they are young. Going to hit it one more time tomorrow with hopes of getting a few to take home. 

On another note we have also caught a couple dozen short specks and one 22" juvenile cobia which was way cool. 

Also for a first we pulled up some razor clams and cleaned them. Muscle is very similar to a scallop but is tougher. Proved edible but not near as tasty as the scallop.

Like to give a shout out to the folks at the PSJ Marina and Southern Vacation Rentals. Both staffs have been great. We stayed with Southern at the Barefoot Cottages and kept the boat at the Marina.


----------



## Bodupp

Thanks for the report. Was the cobia following a ray? We had a fun day a few years ago throwing at any ray we found that was moving. Caught several juvenile cobias and a yellow jack. Only yellow jack I've ever seen. Beautiful fish.


----------



## JMB

Man....don't like the sound of that!!!

We just got on the cape and plan to to head out in the am for some scallops. 

Will be here for the next week. I hope we are able to find some. 

We've been the last 5 years and have always found some bit never got a "mother-load". 

Usually by the end of our time here, I don't want another scallop until next year!

We'll see. 

Thanks for your report. I'll report back after a few outings.


----------



## cbarnes91

We went last weekend and they were few and far in between.


----------



## KingCrab

We used to have them here around Pensacola pass. Not no more.:no:


----------



## johnboatjosh

They're there in PSJ. Got these last weekend in about an hour.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

johnboatjosh said:


> They're there in PSJ. Got these last weekend in about an hour.


No that's a nice mess of scallops!


----------



## JMB

Went the last 2 days, limited out both days. 

Most were small. We had to work for them. 

Try the usual spots like around Blacks Island.

Good luck.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Thanks for the reports. Heading there this Saturday for a week.


----------



## saltwater redneck

Caddy Yakker said:


> Thanks for the reports. Heading there this Saturday for a week.


We went last sat. and loaded up south of blacks. we started out in 4 ft of water and only found 1 in about 2hrs and 4 spots , so we moved inshore to about 2 ft of water and picked up 20 or so just setting the anchor. we had a 3 person limit in about 2 hrs and a few cold beverages.:thumbup:


----------



## Horse in around

What is the best chart to up load for Port St. Joe Bay? Do not want to get stuck in shallow water and have to wait for the tide to come back in?


----------

